# Yellow slider stopped eating



## Spark240 (May 29, 2016)

Hey guys...Ive had a slider for a few years now, always mad for food then suddenly about a week ago just stopped eating...I realised after a few days that the tank heater had failed, so replaced over the weekend, so water temp is good ( 26) heat lamp is same as always, UV is good... she seems to want to be near the heater or under the lamp constantly, is this a symptom ?

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

26 is a bit hot for an adult - room temperature/20c is preferable.

Is she not outdoors given the current hot weather?


----------



## Spark240 (May 29, 2016)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> 26 is a bit hot for an adult - room temperature/20c is preferable.
> 
> Is she not outdoors given the current hot weather?


Hi thanks for the reply...ok Ive turned the temp down a little..I dont have any setup outside really...I do put her out in the sun sometimes


----------

